# 90 gallon Oceanic Bowfront complete setup



## Rift2Reef (Aug 3, 2007)

We have a 90 gallon Oceanic bowfront complete setup for sale. Tank stand and canopy. Black. 

Comes with malaysian driftwood covered in Anubius.
Current 4x65w light (brand new)
Aquamedic 1000 reactor 
Co2 tank with reactor
Hydor inline heater 
Fluval FX5 

Lots of other misc items. 

Roseline sharks, some apistos, clown loaches etc. Lots of fish. This setup new would easily set you back 4k. 

$1500 takes everything.


----------



## _kenneth_ (Jan 3, 2008)

are you in texas? if so what general area are you near? I assume the tank is glass. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rift2Reef (Aug 3, 2007)

Dallas Texas. Yes the tank is glass.


----------

